# Blazers v. Mavs Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

C'mon, y'all! It's almost halftime! No game thread yet?

Two turnovers for Portland in the first quarter and six so far in the second. Most of them were bad calls, of course.

LMA and Roy are looking good. The Mavs are playing good defense on Martell. Travis with 7 boards so far.

And Portland with the two-point lead.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

outlaw 8 rebounds in 13 min


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Dallas has a whopping 8 points in the paint in the first half tonight. They've had quite a few missed lay-ups. And Portland has (at least) 22 points in the paint so far. LMA is making his defenders look silly. And there have been some nice dunks in there, too.

But Portland is putting together it's best first half of the year so far. No doubt about it.

Portland is shooting 55%!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland with a seven-point lead at the half? Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just started to listen to the game the last couple mins of the game. Looks like we are playing pretty well considering the score. This being back to back games I didn't expect them to do so well. I hope they keep it in the second half.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

15 assists through the half, as well. Portland is looking great. They had a three- or four-minute stretch in the second when the calls weren't going their way, but the Mavs couldn't capitalize. Portland rebounded, and they honestly look GOOD tonight. I'm very happy with what we're seeing so far.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

lol the Mavs lost a bucket at halftime the Blazers have a 9 point lead.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

2k said:


> lol the Mavs lost a bucket at halftime the Blazers have a 9 point lead.


Huh? How? And on what shot? *confused*

EDIT: Nevermind they explained it.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Driew said:


> Huh? How? And on what shot? *confused*


Someone gave Dallas 2 points they shouldn't have, and Quick pointed it out to KP, who pointed it out to the official scorekeeper. Barrett didn't say when the mistake occurred.

So the score isn't 49-42, it's 49-40.

God bless Jason Quick.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Driew said:


> Huh? How? And on what shot? *confused*



It was a scoreboard mistake that the announcers caught.
I wonder why Devin Harris missed the game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Blazers announcers said it was "personal reasons." Not like that's much of a help, but there you go.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL Joel's shot looks so funny but its working for him


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Did anyone else hear that crack on Z-Bo on the radio broadcast?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

WAY to go Roy!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

2k said:


> Did anyone else hear that crack on Z-Bo on the radio broadcast?


No, what'd they say?

I have to be honest. As happy as I am with Zach being gone and LaMarcus stepping in ... the crew just needs to lay off Zach. Zach gets it on the post-game shows, during Courtside and (apparently) during the game. I just don't get the obsession with STILL cracking on Zach.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Outlaw still a lot looks like he doesnt know what he is doing out there...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Go Jack!!!! Yes!!!!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Outlaw still a lot looks like he doesnt know what he is doing out there...


He's been doing well defensively tonight. And through three, he has 9 points, 8 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal and 2 turnovers. That's pretty good.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Keep it up Blazers!!! This would be a huge win.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

man what is with outlaw? he is a freaking dummy!!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

wastro said:


> He's been doing well defensively tonight. And through three, he has 9 points, 8 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal and 2 turnovers. That's pretty good.


his talent keeps him in games. his IQ will keep him from being a star.
if only he was smart... he would be an amazing player.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

i have noticed that we shoot and run back to the other half of the court like we are going to make every shot. we need to look to Offensive rebound more. IMO


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That Brandon guy is pretty good.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> That Brandon guy is pretty good.


He's alright. I guess.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

GO ROY YES!!! Man he is good. Can you imagine him in about 3-5 yeras?! I still say he will be better then Kobe and I would still take him over Kobe even today!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Glad Roy came in.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

if the blazers were shooting their normal FT % this game would be over


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> He's alright. I guess.


He has his moments.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Dirk Must Die For His Sins.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The hit is out on Brandon.

Hit on the head twice in 2 minutes so far.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

damn you comcast/dish!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team! I love this team!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

see outlaw is a moron. good player.. but a moron. why he gonna goaltend on that foul when the ball wasnt even close to going in?!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

OH MY GOD ROY IS ON FIRE!!! this is great!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy MVP!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Jack looks like Terry Porter with that worried look on his face all the time lol

My mom used to call Porter "Worried Terry" when i was a kid lol


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> damn you comcast/dish!


You got that right!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad to see this team doing well, even though Martell is having an off-night


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

wastro said:


> No, what'd they say?
> 
> I have to be honest. As happy as I am with Zach being gone and LaMarcus stepping in ... the crew just needs to lay off Zach. Zach gets it on the post-game shows, during Courtside and (apparently) during the game. I just don't get the obsession with STILL cracking on Zach.


After Aldridge was quick to rotate out of a double team Wheeler commented that last year the team didn’t rotate well out of the double, and Harvey jumped in and said that because of someone we wont mention the team didn’t even pass well out of the double and when they did he wanted it back.

Nate was smart to go back to Roy early in the 4th. I know he wanted to rest him longer. Now he will get to rest him for the last two minns. This game is ova!!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah its good that even with martell not playing well we are still beating one of the best teams in the league!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> I'm glad to see this team doing well, even though Martell is having an off-night


Ya, he's a bum,we should trade him!


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm having a Comcast moment. The *******s!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Im sure that the guys rip on Zach (and other former Blazers) to prove a point. 1. they're not really allowed to chastise current Blazers and 2. There's a reason they only chastise certain idiot former Blazers.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Like I said, we just needed some home cooking!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hell frickin' yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very impressive win especially considering it the second of back to back games. 

I'm a believer!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

yes, we are that damn good!


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Roy may be going to that All Star game sooner than we think!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.basketballforum.com/dall...dallas-mavericks-portland-trail-blazers.html\

LOL LOL look at how the Mavs forum presents games. Good Lord they go all out in their threads for games!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

By the way, Travis played some EXCELLENT defense on Dirk tonight. He might not be perfect, but Travis has grown so much since coming into the NBA.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ yes yes I will admit. He has some good D nowadays


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, and you have to love 28 assists. This team is great about moving the ball and finding either the open man or the semi-open man.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, I'm really interested to see how Martell responds from having a bad night. The old Martell probably would have fallen into a funk? The new Martell? We'll see ...


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

:yay:Awesome game. Nice crowd 19,200, not as loud as last night, but not needed as much. Nice WIN!!!:cheers:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

this is exactly what you want to see out of the youngest team in the league. win a lot of home games and live with a lot of losses on the road. 

I remember Tracy McGrady really getting in the head of Nowitzki. if you had to pick a Blazer with that kind of athleticism, it's Outlaw, no contest. 

it might've been Roy who broke a career record, but Outlaw had the real career breakthrough. somewhere two years down the road if he becomes known as a defensive specialist, you'll be able to point to this game when it all started.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

lyleb123 said:


> :yay:Awesome game. Nice crowd 19,200, not as loud as last night, but not needed as much. Nice WIN!!!:cheers:


Not as loud as Wednesday either, but the crowd still got behind the team.

Great game by the Blazers. Roy was awesome. LaMarcus played a good all around game. The combination of Aldridge, Outlaw and Przybilla forced Dirk to have an awful offensive night. The energy was great for the second night of a back-to-back. In fact, Dallas who had last night off looked tired and lethargic.

The game wasn't nearly as close as the final nine point margin. If the Blazers could have hit their free throws and the refs wouldn't have made those totally bogus offensive foul calls in the first half, they would have been up by 25 in the 4th. They just totally outplayed the Mavs. Nice to see them finally beat Dallas after losing to them 13 straight. The tide is turning...

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. The ball movement was a thing of beauty tonight - especially in the second half. 28 assists to 13 for Dallas was the real difference in the game. Well that and our much more aggressive defense. We also shot the ball a lot better than Dallas, but that was a direct result of the great passing that lead to so many wide open shots.

BNM


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I think this game was more about Dallas playing poorly than the Blazers playing great. We played a solid game, but most teams would have beat the Mavs with their pathetic performance tonight. It is good that we capitalized on the mistakes and got the W. Rebounding remains one of the big concerns with this team, I don't see how we can really fix it with the personel we have. Next year having Oden should help a lot, but thats a long ways away.

I was surprised Roy's previous career high was only 29. Hopefully he keeps bumping it up this year.

Playing Detroit on Tuesday to become a winning team! How awesome would it be to be in the playoff race at the end of the year. It's still a long-shot, but we got a chance.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice win but didnt get to watch it, its crap come on blazers!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Utherhimo said:


> nice win but didnt get to watch it, its crap come on blazers!


You can watch it online for free.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

wastro said:


> Also, I'm really interested to see how Martell responds from having a bad night. The old Martell probably would have fallen into a funk? The new Martell? We'll see ...


Very good point.. lets see what happens


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I predicted 25-29 wins this year and I am glad to say, I think I was wrong. The Blazers are really playing great team ball. I don't think I'll make a new prediction, I'll just be very happy as the wins pile up.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Driew actually i cant i have dail up you get me high speed net and i can


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

So, from what I can gather (I don't have Comcast), Travis was 6-9 from the field, 10 rebounds, 4 assists in 29 minutes, AND played great D on Dirk and others? And people are still busting his chops? This is a valuable guy to have coming off of your bench. There is a reason why Nate plays him at the end of games.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Utherhimo said:


> Driew actually i cant i have dail up you get me high speed net and i can


Oh ouch sorry about that >_< Didn't mean to rub salt in the wound.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed that the announcers kept mentioning how tired Outlaw looked, yet Nate left him in. Was Martell injured? Was he even more tired than Outlaw after playing the night before? What was wrong with him tonight?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> I noticed that the announcers kept mentioning how tired Outlaw looked, yet Nate left him in. Was Martell injured? Was he even more tired than Outlaw after playing the night before? What was wrong with him tonight?


He hurt his finger on his shooting hand.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> He hurt his finger on his shooting hand.


its been taped up all year...he re aggravated it?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ehizzy3 said:


> its been taped up all year...he re aggravated it?


Yup. Had it in ice.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks mgb for selling me the tickets for the game last night. Much appreciated. I too have the Comcast fiasco to deal with as I have DirecTV. Just got an e-mail back from DirecTV stating that they had no plan to add CSM programing concerning the Blazers. They then back tracked a little and said that some times the customers wants would be considered and that they would send the info to the higher ups.

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

As to martell's game last night, he was being shadowed by Haslem one on one for most of the night. No doubt from scouting reports. This howeever helped the team as it was harder for the others to try and cover the quick players we have. Great game. I have to go for now but will post more later.

gatorpops


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/dall...dallas-mavericks-portland-trail-blazers.html\
> 
> LOL LOL look at how the Mavs forum presents games. Good Lord they go all out in their threads for games!


I actually like it, if someone wants the time to do it for every game...anyone, anyone? :yay:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> As to martell's game last night, he was being shadowed by Haslem one on one for most of the night. No doubt from scouting reports. This howeever helped the team as it was harder for the others to try and cover the quick players we have. Great game. I have to go for now but will post more later.
> 
> gatorpops


Haslem? 

Haslem plays for the Heat.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Thanks mgb for selling me the tickets for the game last night. Much appreciated. I too have the Comcast fiasco to deal with as I have DirecTV. Just got an e-mail back from DirecTV stating that they had no plan to add CSM programing concerning the Blazers. They then back tracked a little and said that some times the customers wants would be considered and that they would send the info to the higher ups.
> 
> gatorpops


How'd you like those seats?


----------

